# Best video editing software, specifally rendering



## Computer123 (Dec 5, 2009)

I want to know best video editing software out there with a focus on best rendering capabilities and options that includes resolution, bitrate, frame rate, codec, preferred containers etc.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

You need to be a little more specific for what you want to do with the software - the best would, by nature, be very expensive - the best for what you want to do may not be.
Have a look at these - trials are available for download so you can try them out and see which suits you best before outlaying any $$$$:
Sony Vegas range - if you don't want to fork out for the full Pro version the Movie Studio 9 Platinum Edition is good value
Adobe Premiere Elements 8 - good value for money OR if you need to you can go for the Pro version - lots more expensive though.
both suites offer 
* multiple audio and video tracks (Adobe offers more than Vegas)
* lots of effects
* lots of transitions
* chroma keying and green/blue screening
* picture in picture - multiple images on same frame
* keyframing - allowing progressive changes in effects
* multiple input and output formats - with choices of codecs, container formats, all with full manual control over bitrate, keyframes etc.
* ability to burn to DVD from timeline adding scenes and chapters as markers
* ability to upload direct to Youtube account formatted as flash movie
and much much more - as more and more people play with video cameras these editing suites get simpler to use, more capable and cheaper :grin:


----------



## Computer123 (Dec 5, 2009)

I just want for rendering mostly stuff i do is do with rendering but sometimes it might be a video. i tried to download adobe extracting thing came up but the actual setup never came up. and as for adobe cs5, i didn't even have system requirements. ok well what is better preimire or elements?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

I am not quite sure that what you mean by "specifically rendering" is the same as I took it to mean - rendering is what video editing suites do after a clip/video is edited - it takes all the effects, transitions clipping etc. you have done and applies them to the clip ready for export.
Do you maybe mean 3D rendering as in 3D animations? 
OR encoding -taking an existing clip and re-encoding it to have different pixel dimensions, bit rate, container format etc.?


----------



## Computer123 (Dec 5, 2009)

Lol encoding. i tried video converter software but there such a failure.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Format Factory is a good, easy to use freeware converter with full control over the specs you mention - accepts most file formats, exports in a number of different formats, all fully configurable with drop down context menus for pixel dimensions, bitrate, fps, aspect ratio for video - container type, sample rate, bitrate and more for audio part of video clips
OR 
You can use a number of presets that give differing size and quality ratios.

There is also a video joiner and de-muxer available within the software - haven't used this function so can't comment on its ease of use or results.
It will also convert audio files, DVD files and image files.


----------



## Computer123 (Dec 5, 2009)

thanks i will try this out mate.


----------



## Computer123 (Dec 5, 2009)

Download is extremely slow..


----------



## aprillove20 (May 28, 2010)

Well, Adobe Premiere Elements 8 is also a great options.


----------

